

Show HN: FavIconX: make progress bars out of favicons - bubblicious
http://nicolasbize.com/faviconx/

======
bubblicious
Last week on my NAS I found some old code that I had created about 2 years
ago. It was a small (7kb) vanilla library that enabled you to make progress
bars out of your browser tab icons. I never released it because it was so
similar to piecon. However it seems that piecon hasn’t been updated for the
past two years. Since my library has a bit more configuration options, I
thought I could brush up some documentation and open source it for anyone to
use.

Cheers

